# Use Iphone without a data plan



## debbie790 (Dec 28, 2010)

hello,

I have an unlocked iphone (got it unlocked at a local mall) from Canada. 

1. Can I use my unlocked iphone in Dubai *without* a data plan? I just want to use my unlocked iphone for making calls & txting.

2. Are the 2-carriers (eitisalat, du) both on GSM networks? (as iphone will only work on gsm)

thanks
Debbie


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

debbie790 said:


> hello,
> 
> I have an unlocked iphone (got it unlocked at a local mall) from Canada.
> 
> ...


1. Yes. Just be careful when using data over the phone, as it may be expensive to use if there is no data plan associated.

2. Yes. (there is a CDMA iphone as well which has just been launched in the USA)


----------

